# If you could listen to only 3 songs before a shoot



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

1) 50,000 unstoppable watts - Clutch
2) Locomotive - Guns n Roses
3) Epic - Faith No More
4) Duality - Slipknot


----------



## ozarksbuckslaye (Jul 24, 2008)

The warrior Song - Sean Householder
More Human Than Human - Rob Zombie
Seven Nation Army - The White Stripes


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Fred Bear - Ted Nugent
I Want To Be Sedated - Ramones
Welcome To The Jungle - Guns "N" Roses


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Need to relax...

Schubert's Ave Maria
Pachelbel's Canon in D Major
Albonini's Adagion in G Minor

All by performers who are true to the original composition and aren't trying to show off their voice or own interpretation.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Kick Start My Heart MotleyCrue
Run To The Hills Iron Maiden
OH CANADA


----------



## Rootbeer LX (Jan 2, 2010)

Never Gonna Stop.....Rob Zombie
Unforgiven.....Mettalica
Rock and Roll all Night.....KISS


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Interesting choices everyone, keep 'em coming.


----------



## sagitarius (Sep 11, 2007)

'Til I collapse - Eminem
Run This Town - Jay-Z/Rihanna
Bleed it Out - Linkin Park

I'm too mellow. These songs pump me up, get me feeling positive and motivated.


----------



## rustydog32 (Nov 9, 2009)

Godsmack-Crying Like a *****
Five Finger Death Punch-The Bleeding
Godsmack-Whatever


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Any cut from Led Zeppelin album one or two.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

I was just wondering, cause I used to think that picking up beat songs was the way to go. Now I'm thinking in a different direction, archery is a sport that requires us to be calm, relaxed, and playing with a level head most of the time and IMHO music sets my mood and my tempo. So I've changed my choices...

Gortaz a Ran - Denez Prigent
Leave no man behind - Hans Zimmer
Mother - Pink Floyd

stash's choices are pretty interesting too, just not my cup of tea.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

peregrine 82 didn`t know your an old toker midnight smoker as the song goes just kidding ... wow I haven`t heard of most of these performers.. and their songs.... why not 3 performers like jimmy buffet, van morrisson and james taylor


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Have to think on that. You guys are a bunch of headbangers,lol.
How about:
The Cult - Fire Woman
Nirvana - Something off of Nevermind
The Foos - Everlong, Unplugged version.

I think Stash has the right idea though. I sometimes can't turn the music in my head off, and it gets distracting!


----------



## blazeproc (Feb 22, 2010)

Before I Forget....Slipknot
Any FFDP
Put a drink in my hand..Eric Church

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## ozarksbuckslaye (Jul 24, 2008)

Live For The Moment - Monster Magnet
Sound Of Madness - Shinedown
Disarm - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Eliteonly (Oct 8, 2011)

Kick Start my Heart - Motley Crue
Cult of Personality - In Living Color
Way of the Fist - Five Finger Death Punch


----------



## hillwilly (May 20, 2011)

#1 brantly gilbert kick it in the sticks
#2 hank jr whiskey bent n hell bound
#3 anything by jhonny rebel


----------



## Nalgi (Oct 19, 2009)

Born to be wild, thunderstruck, satisfaction

If you dont know who made them, go to your room.

Why, I'm old and they pump me up


----------



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

I only listen to heavy/black/death metal so I guess nobody here will even know these songs lol

The grave robbers work - the black dahlia murder
Rose of sharyn - Killswitch engage
Bearing the serpants lamb - job for a cowboy


----------



## mastermind (Jun 16, 2011)

nice selection everyone heres a few i would choose 

time to shine - e.town concrete
disconnecktie - norma jean
winners and losers - social distortion
in the heart of wolves - e.town concrete


----------



## Evilsports (Sep 15, 2010)

Yellow Ledbetter - Pearl Jam
Great Gig in The Sky - Pink floyd
Cemetary Gates - Pantera


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

whole lotta rosie AC/DC 
wild side MOTLEY CRUE
radar love GOLDEN EARING


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

ZZ Top, Sharp dressed man

ZZ Top, pearl necklace

Leon Redbone, Sheik of Araby


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

1- Bad to the bone -George Thorogood 2 -Low Rider -War- 3 -Flip Flop and Fly- Downchild Blues Band


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

1) Kansas- The devil wears prada
2) Living together- Circa survive
3) The feeling is mutual- Detroyer destroyer


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

So many great songs over the years.
Fooled around and fell in love (Elvin Bishop)
Mainstreet (Bob Segar)
Moonlight feels right (Starbuck)


----------



## Badgerfan54220 (Dec 1, 2011)

Don't target shoot yet, but do have a tradition on the way to the woods that has grown over the past couple of years.....

Man of Constant Sorrow - Soggy Bottom Boys
Camoflage - Brad Paisley
Beer - Reel Big Fish


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Badgerfan54220 said:


> Don't target shoot yet, but do have a tradition on the way to the woods that has grown over the past couple of years.....
> 
> Man of Constant Sorrow - Soggy Bottom Boys
> Camoflage - Brad Paisley
> ...


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

1. Comfortably Numb - Pink Floyd
2. Why - Joe Satriani
3. Little Wing - Stevie Ray Vaughn


----------



## Gobblinthunder (Apr 12, 2008)

The Zoo.........Scorpions
Atomic Punk......Van Halen
Merciful Fate......Metallica's version


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

I am with ya:thumbs_up



peregrine82 said:


> Badgerfan54220 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't target shoot yet, but do have a tradition on the way to the woods that has grown over the past couple of years.....
> ...


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

Ponstar dancer- My Darkest days
anything by Three Days Grace
10 thousand Fists- Disturbed


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Heres three indoor songs 1 -Copperhead road, Steve Earl 2-Black Betty, Ram Jam 3-Tube Snake Boogie, ZZ Top.


----------



## k-four (Dec 10, 2011)

jesker kid - ave maria
500 miles - the proclaimers 
let the bodies hit the floor - drowning pool


----------



## BowArkie (Jan 11, 2011)

1) Lose Yourself - Eminem
2) Kickstart My Heart - Motley Crue
3) Nightmare - Avenge Sevenfold


----------



## bigugly (Mar 7, 2008)

1) St. Andrews Fall - Blind Melon (I'm a MelonHead)
2) Black - Pearl Jam
3) Californication - RedHotChilliPeppers


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Bulls on Parade - Rage Against the Machine
16 shells from a 30-06 - Tom Wait
Jesus Rides a Harley Davidson - Ugly Kid Joe


----------



## SpiritArcher (Aug 18, 2011)

1) Eye of the Tiger - Survivor
2) Kick Start My Heart - Motley Crue
3) Right Now - Van Halen


----------



## ullr88 (Oct 19, 2010)

jmann28 said:


> I only listen to heavy/black/death metal so I guess nobody here will even know these songs lol
> 
> The grave robbers work - the black dahlia murder
> Rose of sharyn - Killswitch engage
> Bearing the serpants lamb - job for a cowboy


Nice! :thumbs_up


----------



## Apaarcher (May 6, 2011)

Wrote a song for everyone-ccr
do it alone-kid cudi
oh canada


----------



## dboatcoach (Apr 25, 2011)

Skin a Buck - Nine Pound Hammer
My moonshine kicks your cocaines ass - Jackyl
Tore up and loud - Hank III


----------



## Limbbender48 (Nov 5, 2019)

Another one bites the dust


----------



## Limbbender48 (Nov 5, 2019)

We are the champions


----------



## Limbbender48 (Nov 5, 2019)

Opening song on Robin Hood Disney version


----------



## 953281 (Sep 27, 2020)

Wagner's Ride of the Valkyries, Tchaikovsky's 1812 Overture (real cannons have been used in outdoor presentations), Stravinsky's Rite of Spring, Vivaldi's Four Seasons Symphony. OK, math wasn't my best subject.


----------

